# Type B units Grab bars (ANSI 98 vs 09)



## error404 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in a particular situation where my county is switching from 03 IBC ( 1998 ANSI A117.1) to 2012 IBC (2009 ANSI)... so we can either hurry up and submit for permit with 98 rules or wait for 09 rules.

Our Type B units can meet all the 2009 ANSI requirements witch the exception of the 18" clearance at the Main door. (Technically, we can make it work... but the developer does not want to make the bedroom smaller or wait for the switch) and 1998 ANSI has an exception not requiring the clearances outlined in 404.2.4

*As such, the developer really wants to go with 1998 ANSI and 03 IBC. *



Here is my dilemma; 09 ANSI has a whole bunch of exceptions on the grab bars reinforcement like:

_*1004.11.1 Grab Bar and Shower Seat Reinforcement*_

_*Exception:*_ 

_"At water closets where a side wall is not_

_available for a 42-inch (1065 mm) grab bar_

_complying with Section 604.5.1, reinforcement_

_for a sidewall grab bar, 24 inches (610_

_mm) minimum in length, located 12 inches_

_(305 mm) maximum from the rear wall, shall_

_be provided."_

We barely have enough room to put a 24" bar (reinforcement)... there's no way we can fit a 42" bar!!!

Here is what 1998 ANSI says:

_"__*1003.11.2 Grab Bar Reinforcement.*_ _Reinforcement_

_shall be provided__ for future installation_

_of grab bars and shower seats at water_

_closets, bathtubs, and shower compartments._

_*Where walls are to permit*__ installation of grab_

_bars and seats complying with Section 604.5,_

_607.4, or 610, reinforcement shall be provided_

_for future installation of grab bars meeting those_

_requirements."_

So, if I'm reading this correctly (see underlined text)... if the wall is long enough to permit the side bar, then we are required to provide the 42" grab bar reinforcement. However, if the wall is too short we are still complaint?

Then (also form 98 code)

_"__*1003.11.3.1.2 Water Closet.*__ The lateral_

_distance from the centerline of the_

_water closet to a bathtub, or lavatory_

_shall be 18 inches (455 mm) minimum_

_on one side and 15 inches (380 mm)_

_minimum on the other side. Where the_

_water closet is adjacent to the wall the_

_lateral distance from the centerline of_

_the water closet to the wall shall be_

_18 inches (455 mm) and 15 inches (380_

_mm) minimum to a lavatory or bathtub._

_The water closet shall be positioned to_

_allow for future installation of a grab bar_

_on the side with 18 inches (455 mm)_

_clearance. __Clearance areas around the_

_water closet shall comply with Section_

_1003.11.3.1.2.1, 1003.11.3.1.2.2, or_

_1003.11.3.1.2.3."_

They are talking about "the Rear Wall Grab Bar" not the "Side Wall Grab Bar"... just making sure.

Am I in the clear about the Side Wall Grab Bar? Is there anything else that can mess me up?

Thanks a lot for all the help!!


----------



## peach (Jul 14, 2013)

The way I'm reading 2009 1003.11.1, it looks like only the vertical bar is exempted


----------



## error404 (Jul 14, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> The way I'm reading 2009 1003.11.1, it looks like only the vertical bar is exempted


Thanks for the quick reply. I don't have the code in front of me, but section 1003 in 09 ANSI is for  type A units.... I'm okay with type units.

Type B in 09 is chapter 1004 while Type B in 98 is chapter 1003 .


----------



## peach (Jul 14, 2013)

2009 Figure C1004.11.1(a): Even in shorter walls, reinforcing must accomodate a 24" minimum grab bar.


----------



## error404 (Jul 14, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> 2009 Figure C1004.11.1(a): Even in shorter walls, reinforcing must accomodate a 24" minimum grab bar.


Thanks Peach, as I mentioned on my first post we can accommodate a 24" bar. But we are trying to submit under ANSI 1998.


----------



## peach (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you are probably ok


----------

